

Help – hosted app company - tthomas48

Recently someone posted a platform that would let you build hosted apps. It included security, a spreadsheet, contacts, and an API to customize it. I thought it was cool at the time, but had no need. Now I have a need. Can anyone in the hive mind help me out?
======
eddyparkinson
How long ago?

I monitor HN for the word spreadsheet, but can't think of anything that
matches your description. Have you got more details.

Will this work? www.cellmaster.com.au - I have a few early adopters using it.

What is the problem you want to solve?

